
MacHeap: OS X malloc introspection tool - adamnemecek
https://github.com/blankwall/MacHeap
======
cia48621793
Do I need to disable SIP first, on El Capitan?

~~~
tjl
You shouldn't need to. It runs under LLDB so it should be able to examine
anything you can debug.

